# Tips for Mt Tam.



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi there:

I'm new to road bikes and the forum.

A few of us are planning to take on Mt. Tamalpais this weekend.

I'd really appreciate any advice for beginner riders.

We'll drive to Marin from San Francisco. Any suggestions on where to park?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

proy said:


> Hi there:
> 
> I'm new to road bikes and the forum.
> 
> ...


There's an intermediate to beginner group that leaves from City Cycle this Saturday morning around 9am. I think they're doing Tam. You may want to just chum along with them and ride from the City rather then driving there.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*take your pick...*

One nice way to do Tam is to make it a loop. Park around Pantoll ranger station, then ride down Panoramic to Stinson Beach, right on Hwy 1, R on Bolinas -Fairfax (awesome climb with virtually no traffic other than cyclists,) R on Ridgecrest, bear L on Ridgecrest up to East Peak, then back down, and L (don't know what it's called here) back to Pantoll.

I also park in Tam Junction by Bell Market, then head up Shoreline. For a straight up and back, take Shoreline up to Pantoll then R up some more and R up to East Peak. Reverse.

Or you can climb up Shoreline for a while, then scream down into Muir Beach. Then you've got to climb up and over to Stinson Beach, keep going north to where you can hook up with Bolinas-Fairfax and do the loop. This is my favorite if I'm starting in Tam Valley - maybe 3000 feet of climbing but nice and long descents as well.

If you're new to the game, I definitely reccommend picking up a North san Francisco Bay Area + Wine Country map from Krebs. Very thorough, including elevations and markings that indicate grade. You LBS should have it.

Have fun!


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

peterpen said:


> One nice way to do Tam is to make it a loop. Park around Pantoll ranger station, then ride down Panoramic to Stinson Beach, right on Hwy 1, R on Bolinas -Fairfax (awesome climb with virtually no traffic other than cyclists,) R on Ridgecrest, bear L on Ridgecrest up to East Peak, then back down, and L (don't know what it's called here) back to Pantoll.
> 
> I also park in Tam Junction by Bell Market, then head up Shoreline. For a straight up and back, take Shoreline up to Pantoll then R up some more and R up to East Peak. Reverse.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. We ended up playing it by ear and parked just above the base. Round trip ride was about 15 miles. This was my first real climb and it was great. I have new found respect for good cyclists.

It turned out to be a pretty foggy and damp day. I recently bought all my winter/wet weather gear but of course, being inexperienced, I didn't think I needed to take them.  What I would have given for my jacket and full gloves. Oh well. Guess I'll know better next time.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry for the late response...
I ride the Bolinas Fairfax route about twice a week. Those who drive and ride park their cars in the Albertson's lot in Fairfax or at the post office across the street (Center Blvd). Plenty of room and tons do it. From there, you head west on Center Blvd into downtown and turn left on Bolinas Fairfax. It's about three blocks from the parking lot.
It's quite a climb from this direction. There is a good 700 foot climb to Azalea Hill and two more short climbs before the mountain even starts. The road is very remote with great views and very little traffic. On the main climb you eventually get to Ridgecrest Road which has been a favorite place to shoot car comercials for years. The Lance/Armstrong Comcast segment was shot up there. Amazing vistas of the ocean and equally impressive on foggy days since you're above the fog. You can turn around at Rock Springs and head back or continue to the top (it's a net gain of 400 feet from there and a gross of about 600 feet of steep climbing). Huge ego biscuit at the top. You'll feel like Eddy Merckx after winning the 74 worlds and after being punched in the stomach in the tour all wrapped up in one. Enjoy!


----------

